# Afraid to go to the gym



## shanny086

I have many reasons to go to the gym.. therefore it has been one of my goals for a month and a half and one I havent completed. I feel like it will make me feel better if I do lose weight and can go to the gym but I feel like everyone will be looking at me more at the gym because people judge appearances there more than anywhere so its hard for me to be excited to go there when I dont like how I look.. any advice with how I can go to the gym? perhaps regularly?


----------



## Medicine Man X

That is a great goal. I started going back to the gym a few weeks ago and am enjoying it.

Try to focus on the positive that will come out of exercising regularly, you will be getting yourself back in shape, and will boost your self confidence and your constitution. People will look at you when you go into a gym, but remember, most of them are at the gym for the same reason.

One thing that might help is to bring an ipod or any portable music player, put on the headphones, and play some music really loud. It can help distract you from the anxiety and let you focus more on your workout. 

You can also go to Curves if you are uncomfortable working out around men.

I hope you reach your goal. Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## yes

If you have the money, what about getting a home gym instead? Or workout dvds? I think a lot of people are nervous about gyms though.


----------



## SolitudeGabriel

hi there!
i have been training for four years.. I seldom hit the gym feel like someone is watching me training... I do home gym most of the time..

My advice is get a training buddy to train together with you.. Trust me you will feel alot comfortable.. That what i did...


----------



## Haydsmom2007

Just remember a lot of the people there are going for the same reason... because they don't have perfect bodies.

I already have a gym membership and I've started not going very much (huge waste of money on my part) because I've gotten bored with it. So I've been trying to force myself to go to a zumba class but I'm so scared ! LOL I'm afraid I'll totally suck and everyone will secretly be making fun of me lol.


----------



## cmed

It's going to be uncomfortable at first, but you'll soon warm up to it and see that it isn't nearly as bad as you thought it would be. 

You're not being judged by anybody, people of all shapes and sizes go to the gym. When I first joined I myself thought there would be large cliques of fitness elites snickering at beginners like me. That's not the case at all. Just about everybody has their headphones on and are minding their own business. A large majority of the people around you will be beginners just like you. I've been going to the gym for 3 years now and rarely do I consistently see the same faces. It just seems to be a revolving door for beginners who give up after a few weeks.

Your fears are far too amplified. Don't let them stop you from going. I only say this because I felt the same way when I first joined. Just give yourself a little push and you'll see it's not so bad.


----------



## NikNak31

Instead of the gym why not get a bicycle and go on 5 mile cycle then after a few weeks do 10 then 15 miles. That's what I do and it works well for me. Shame the weather is 90% rain and wind here or I'd be out every day.

When I went to the gym I was nervous at first but people do their own thing and dont even look, if you enter the room you might get a glance ot two then nothing.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

I feel the same way. This is why I don't exercise, because I'm afraid to.


----------



## FallenofTrack

I have the same issue. I just recently seriously started thinking about getting to the gym, because I definitely need to lose weight. I'm at the largest I've ever been, and I do not like how I look. But if I do register at the gym, and go one day to work out, I also have the fear of other people judging me and making fun of me for being a work-out beginner. I'll go in there barely knowing how to use any of the machines. I feel embarrassed just thinking about it. I wish that I could work with a personal trainer, but can't afford that at this time. But I'm making it a goal to look into my local gym this week.


----------



## daniel1989

Here's what I have to do, force myself and just do it.


----------



## NikNak31

FallenofTrack said:


> I have the same issue. I just recently seriously started thinking about getting to the gym, because I definitely need to lose weight. I'm at the largest I've ever been, and I do not like how I look. But if I do register at the gym, and go one day to work out, I also have the fear of other people judging me and making fun of me for being a work-out beginner. I'll go in there barely knowing how to use any of the machines. I feel embarrassed just thinking about it. I wish that I could work with a personal trainer, but can't afford that at this time. But I'm making it a goal to look into my local gym this week.


They will give you and introduction which consists of a friendly chat and a lesson on how to use the equipment. If they just let you loose on the machines you can always ask for help to get you going,no harm done.


----------



## bsd3355

the cool thing about the gym is most people are there to work out and not chitchat! so what is the worry?


----------



## KickingWallflowers

I understand how you feel. I've been trying to work up the courage to go to the gym for a while now. It something I'm interested in but I've never worked out before. I'm just worried I'll get there and be completely lost.


----------



## talkswithkeyboard

I want to start going to the gym at my school since I have some rather large gaps in between classes.

The thing I'm scared most is that I'm going to have an accident like I did back in grade 10 phys ed... I wanted to buy a treadmill over the Christmas holidays but I ran out of cash.

This thread has given me some inspiration to check out the facility and move a little closer to actually start going. Nerves are getting the better of me with this.


----------



## countingthecars

I've experienced this many times! Right now though I'm trying to attend group fitness classes but I keep talking myself out of going. What has worked for me and actually got me to go to the gym 5x a week and lose 45 pounds was by joining a gym open 24 hours. Anytime after 10pm is when it gets pretty dead. Sometimes I'd go as late as 1am. At this one gym I went to, that didn't staff the place after 8, I'd have the whole place to myself after 11pm. It was amazing and creepy. Amazingly creepy!


----------



## toblerone

If cannot go to gym, start working at home.Same results.


----------



## Jessie203

I understand how you feel totally! I feel like everybody is judging me for how fat I am, and all the cute guys on the treadmills are grossed out. Or my boobs are bouncing everywhere when I'm running even though I have a good bra on and I'm embarassed, or I think I'm doing the machines in a weird way... lol

I'm better now I have learned how to run and have a technique and a plan when I go in. If you go in scared not knowing what to do it makes you panic a bit. I start on the treadmill and do running intervals for 30-60min then do machines for my arms, legs, abs, back etc. I go over and go squats with the long bar weight, and do weights for my arms. I do crunches after on the mats. 

I workout at home now most times instead bc my gym partner is so slack lol and my gym would mean I'd have to transfer twice on the bus and I am lazy to wait in the snow. I have an old junkie treadmill, 2 long yoga mats, weights, and exercise ball, cord and a bunch of videos for ideas. I find it easier to workout at home when I have a bad SA day plus you don't have to worry about how you look, i.e. shave your legs put on that mascara etc lol. The gym is good though sametime for giving you endurance. Running beside someone and having them put their speed up you turn yours up and try to last as long and compete haha! 
Sry I rambled big time :\ Good luck with your working out!!


----------



## FallenofTrack

NikNak31 said:


> They will give you and introduction which consists of a friendly chat and a lesson on how to use the equipment. If they just let you loose on the machines you can always ask for help to get you going,no harm done.


Thanks. I didn't know that they did that. Good to know.


----------



## voodoochild16

daniel1989 said:


> Here's what I have to do, force myself and just do it.


That's what I did. It's hard for sure though. I only have the fear of seeing people I know at the gym. But what you must do is 10 mins relaxation before you go, or try an MAOI medication. I'm going back soon, so don't give up


----------



## millenniumman75

Buckyx said:


> then you can start working out at home, dont know about your capabilities but bodyweight exercises are always vital, great for beginners to build tendons and general conditioning and for females also makes a some challenge
> 
> maybe you'll start loving that and it has much more than push ups, squats, planks and whatever


I would be afraid to go to the gym because of dudes like BuckyX and Goku23....I would feel scrawny and thin.....and I run six miles at a time.

I am going for leanness; I am already built too bulky.


----------



## Smallfry

The gym is an anxiety inducing experience for me too. My doctor recommended I do more exercise as I have been getting migraine attacks lately due to work stress but I just can't bring myself to go. I guess its the intimidation factor seeing all these big strong men and beautiful women and feeling less than. I prefer to exercise away from everyone, do yoga at home and if the weathers nice go for a run


----------



## millenniumman75

Buckyx said:


> well I go to a gym only as a part of course in school to make use of that otherwise I love those workout park where you can train outside, I think you have something like that also


Yep - I never took a class like that in college. I did take a course in pep band. I played in the band at the home basketball games. That was fun.


----------



## millenniumman75

Buckyx said:


> its mandatory here to take 2 classes in bachelor studium from sports faculty and there are a lot of options, Ive chosen gym cause it fits me really well
> 
> but really working out at home is a nice idea, even more if you have problem being around people or being observed


I run the streets.....I get honked at, catcalled, smokescreened by trucks with exhaust, chased with snow plows, water bottles thrown at me, and yes I have been pulled over THREE separate times by my police department. Normally, they leave me alone - I graduated high school with one of the force!


----------



## jfruedam

shanny086 said:


> I have many reasons to go to the gym.. therefore it has been one of my goals for a month and a half and one I havent completed. I feel like it will make me feel better if I do lose weight and can go to the gym but I feel like everyone will be looking at me more at the gym because people judge appearances there more than anywhere so its hard for me to be excited to go there when I dont like how I look.. any advice with how I can go to the gym? perhaps regularly?


I'm at the same situation, just starting at the gym. Best advice I could give you is to try avoid the peak hours, you will be more comfortable.

For example, if you can, go really early in the morning (5-6 AM) that's working for me so far. Less people, and you have the chance to meet them.

Good luck, and don't give up. If I can, trust me, you can too.


----------



## jfruedam

thatsher said:


> I used to go to the gym in the middle of the night after work cause its always empty during that time. Now I got myself a personal trainer. my rescue


You're really beautiful If you allow me to say that.


----------



## KrystinaDanielle

For me... going to the gym is incredibly stressful... but I did start out working out on my own (by running at first). Once I built a little confidence I went to aerobic type classes and STUCK NEAR THE BACK!!!! I kinda had my spot... I showed up like a minute before class began and left during the cool down... and nobody really talked to me! It was awesome! Slowly I have come out of my shell a little during classes...I even joined a performance dance group (something I haven't done since high school)! I know you can do it... I would almost cry sometimes on the way home from being so nervous... but now its okay (most of the time)! 

you can do it! The stronger you become, the more you love it!


----------



## INFJCAT

On a positive note, I've been in various gyms either in school, college, or community halls and never once had a bad experience. I'm not buff and could stand to lose about 15-20 lbs or so. I mainly just keep to myself and never really had a bad workout experience, even if I don't reach my goals that day. I just say tomorrow is another day to get back at it again, and seeing results _over time (weeks and months) _ keeps me motivated to keep at it.


----------

